# Lit'l Smokin



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I got the Akorn going early and put in a picnic. Gonna use it for BBQ sammiches next week. Then later, ribs and ABTs. I will add pics as I go.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

My stomach just growled looking at that beauty.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!

The internal is at 155* and the rind has slipped. So, I removed the rind and added rub to the newly bare area. Now to get it to 205* internal. Ribs still to come.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Now I'm starving! Looks amazing.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Please tell me, you turned the rind into a big tasty cracklin?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The bark slipped off??? That's odd!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> Please tell me, you turned the rind into a big tasty cracklin?


Oh Yeah. I will deal with that at a later date. I let it cool ans put it in the freezer.



Jason said:


> The bark slipped off??? That's odd!


Not bark,it was the skin/rind. Covered the area where the skin/rind was with rub once I removed it.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Ribs are on.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Picnic is done, country styles and ABT's are on. Bout to foil the ribs.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

This picnic is gonna be hard to hold off on till next week.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great once again paymaster! Hard to beat a good pork Sammy !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotcha a great meal lined up!!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I got a feeling that paymaster could take a cinder block and turn it into a delicacy. That man has got a talent! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all!!

Time to eat the ribs!!! I will put up some sandwich pics next week when we eat the picnic.








Save​


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally got around to the picnic.:thumbup:


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Is that slaw and fries on the side? How come it ain't on the sammiches? Look'in good as always!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> Is that slaw and fries on the side? How come it ain't on the sammiches? Look'in good as always!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Yes. I like better on the side.


----------

